# ICL Datei verarbeiten



## _root (18. August 2005)

Hi. 

Ich habe hier eine *.icl Datei. Diese Icons würde ich nun gerne in Windows importieren. Wie stelle ich dies an? Gibts dafür ein Programm ? 

MfG aCid


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. August 2005)

Ja, icl-Dateien sind Ikonen Container Dateien. Es gibt auch kostenlose Software zum extrahieren der .ICOs. 

Das hier sollte dir eine Übersicht geben:
http://www.softlandmark.com/htm/freeware/print/198.html


----------

